# Goldfinches



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

I managed to capture some close up pics of some Goldfinches recently...

The 1st 3 pics are from about 20 to 30 feet away, but all the rest are about 8 to 10 feet away...cheers.


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

Cracking pics mate : victory: and did you notice the long-tailed tit in a couple of your pics?


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Well done, All we seem to have round here are Starlings and Blue / Great tits and none of them are in our garden!


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

Whosthedaddy said:


> Well done, All we seem to have round here are Starlings and Blue / Great tits and none of them are in our garden!


 
Have you got feeders out?


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

Brilliant pics! Did you see the slow motion footage of them on Autumnwatch last night? That was amazing!




fergie said:


> Cracking pics mate : victory: and did you notice the long-tailed tit in a couple of your pics?


Do you mean the wet one? It just looks like a rather soggy goldfinch to me.


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

fergie said:


> Cracking pics mate : victory: and did you notice the long-tailed tit in a couple of your pics?


Cheers mate, it was good to catch these goldfinches up close...I think you might be referring to the wet looking bird here, it might not look like a goldfinch, but it is...It must have just had a bath/soak somewhere first...



Whosthedaddy said:


> Well done, All we seem to have round here are Starlings and Blue / Great tits and none of them are in our garden!


Cheers...Whilst these pics were not taken in my garden, i took them in a rural garden, were the owners have had allsorts of birds visit their feeders for decades, so you just never know what might be on their feeders.



Ozgi said:


> Brilliant pics! Did you see the slow motion footage of them on Autumnwatch last night? That was amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks...and yes, I did see that Autumnwatch slow motion footage of those goldfinches: victory:...Whilst i was taking these shots on the feeders, there must have been at least 4 goldfinches in the area, and they too were having the same sort of in flight squabbles.


And yes, the wet bird is also a goldfinch


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Goldfinches, DER DAAA DA. (Think 007.)
Nice pics BTW!


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

one of my fave small birds :flrt:


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

Testudo Man said:


> Cheers mate, it was good to catch these goldfinches up close...I think you might be referring to the wet looking bird here, it might not look like a goldfinch, but it is...It must have just had a bath/soak somewhere first...


How foolish of me. Need to brush up on my skills of observation.


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

Caz said:


> Goldfinches, DER DAAA DA. (Think 007.)
> Nice pics BTW!


Thanks...



daftlassieEmma said:


> one of my fave small birds :flrt:


They are little beauties arnt they, I have a couple more pics of them:whistling2:



fergie said:


> How foolish of me. Need to brush up on my skills of observation.


I have to admit, I wondered what that soaking wet bird was too:blush: but i have another pic that shows its head better...

Heres a couple of more pics...


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Cool pics


----------

